# Vintage Mechanical Horns



## Thurman (Apr 18, 2018)

One of the most desirable accessories for a vintage bike is one of the old ooga horns mounted on the handlebars. They have a great look and an obnoxious sound. Some are quite loud. I own a modest collection of the small bicycle/scooter horns I've been collecting for a few years that I would like to share. 
The top row is the most sought after. You've probably seen them on Whizzers, Cushmans and even Harleys, Indians, Hendersons, etc. They're made by EA Labs, Brooklyn, New York. They're also the most expensive. A few years ago you had to pay as much as $250 to $400 for one of these. Now that people realize they're fairly common, you can find them for under $100 on ebay and swap meets. The toothed flywheel inside sets them apart from the simple quack-quack horns, as they have more of an ooga sound but higher pitched than the larger automobile versions. 








The cheaper made style have a segmented gear inside that reciprocates, activated by a plunger or lever and sounding like a duck. Still, some are pretty loud. They can be found for around the same price or less than the EA horns. 









The White one in the photo that looks like a spiral horn is actually built like a bicycle pump with a plunger and a leather cup that pushes air through a diaphragm and really honks. Another desirable model found for around $100 on ebay.

There's quite a lot going on inside, with a rack and pinion spinning a flywheel that rubs against an adjusting bolt in the middle of the diaphragm, and then ratcheting back up to be pushed again. The flywheel axle is supported at each end in adjustable brass cups. A strong spring under the plunger resets it.






The air activated horn also has a spring that pushes the cup back up.









These horns have been used since the 1800's and manufactured well into the 40's and 50's. A functional and great looking addition to any bike, no matter what style. 
Hope you enjoyed my post. I also have a collection of the larger motorcycle and automobile mechanical ooga horns. 
















They sport some great looking brass badges.


----------



## Thurman (Apr 18, 2018)

A few years ago I starting making some parts and repairing the EA Labs horns. I've supplied my friend markivpedalpusher with a few pieces and helped him restore a couple of his. Then I started getting requests for the parts and made a few extras to sell. It quickly got out of hand and people wanted 10 of these parts and 5 of those parts and so on. I wasn't interested in mass production, just wanted to help now and then with someones restoration. I fabbed up some homemade tools to help make and repair some of the parts. Like an axle straightener, a button dimpler, a gasket cutter and a bottom clamp die.


----------



## Thurman (Apr 18, 2018)

I've also made the diaphragms and plunger racks. I had a machinist make some adjuster screws with nuts and had a bunch of decals made.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 19, 2018)

*

@Thurman ... your attention to detail is admirable.
Happy that you are making those horn parts that,
when missing .. are very hard to locate, again.

Excellent.

...... patric*


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 19, 2018)

Very kool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Herman (Apr 19, 2018)

I could use one of those adjuster screws and nut


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 19, 2018)

Very informative, I  like the the detailed description and pictures you provided.  Thanks for posting.

Mike


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 19, 2018)

I love the Stewart Warner brass plate! I got my first crash course on how to work on Klaxon horns from @Thurman several years back. His enthusiasm for klaxon's, motorized bicycles, bicycles and other interests are contagious. Such a nice guy!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Many thanks for posting @Thurman.
I don't see many of these over here, and always wondered how they work, highly enlightening!
Two questions for you.
Firstly, are any of the fantastic examples you've shown from the TOC/Teens era?
Secondly, who made the air pump type?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 19, 2018)

Brilliant!
It would be so nice to metal spin the housing and bezel in brass....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 19, 2018)

cool stuff! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 19, 2018)

Awesome collection and information


----------



## Thurman (Apr 19, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Many thanks for posting @Thurman.
> I don't see many of these over here, and always wondered how they work, highly enlightening!
> Two questions for you.
> Firstly, are any of the fantastic examples you've shown from the TOC/Teens era?
> Secondly, who made the air pump type?



Thanks dnc1. EA Labs also made the pump horn. They started making horns in 1908. You can find vintage ads for them back to the teens.


https://www.brownstoner.com/history/walkabout-a-honking-good-idea-e-a-laboratories/


----------



## Thurman (Apr 19, 2018)

Herman said:


> I could use one of those adjuster screws and nut



I could supply one. PM me.


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2018)

Great info! And Nice work!


----------



## David M. Griggs (Jun 24, 2018)

You guys are going to love this. I accidentally ran across one just like the curly horn style at an estate sale today. They didn’t even know what it was so I got it for just a few bucks and it is in wonderful condition. Obviously, I will need to replace the leather as it dry rotted but other than that it didn’t even have the slightest bit of rust or damage. I’m new to all this and I wish I could figure out exactly how to age it. I also wanted just as a newbie ask the groups opinion about should I fully restore it or just leave it like it sits since it is in such good condition but has been spray painted properly at some point years ago? Any advice would be appreciated. I’ll try to get a pic on here but I am new to IPads so I still don’t have the picture transfer issue figured completely out yet or I would be posting it now. Oh, I also wanted to mention that I run across a large number of vintage bikes at these events. I’m disabled and so money is really tight surviving on SS disability but I just don’t know how I should move forward with having so much access with only a little bit of funds to put into it. This is all probably simple to the veterans out there but I’m still very young and need your guidance. Thanks again everyone and many thanks and props to Thurman for started a good fun thread that anyone would enjoy learning about.


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 25, 2018)

Great post !


----------



## Mramos (Jun 28, 2018)

Very Nice collection you have. I’m glad that you’re taking care on continuing to make parts to keep them alive. My respects.


----------



## DennyTattoos (Jan 7, 2022)

A freind of mine has a NOS horn that is in like new shape except for the paint, decals and is missing the bottom clamp. I am curious if you sell the decals and bottom clamps? 
Thanks in advance.
Denny


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2022)

A pic would be a big help. V/r Shawn


----------



## DennyTattoos (Jan 7, 2022)

I thought I was replying to Thurman about EA Mechanical Horns. I believe he posted that he makes parts and had some decals made. Screenshot added of his photo showing the decal I am looking for in the upper left corner.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 7, 2022)

Contact @Thurman directly via private message


----------

